# Günstiges Webhosting Angebot



## Akkuschrauber (26. November 2008)

*Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem möglichst günstigen Webhosting Angebot, welches maximal 5€/Monat kosten sollte. Folgende Kriterien sollte es midestens erfüllen:

-500MB Speicher
-50Gb Traffic
-PHP 4+5 !!
-MySQL- Datenbank
-1FTP Zugang (muss kein Web-FTP sein)


----------



## Bigyeti (26. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Guck mal wie teuer Strato ist, haben wir bei uns auch.
Kann dir immo leider keinen genauen Preis sagen.

Webhosting, Online Shops und Server von STRATO


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Des wird zu teuer, da muss man PHP extra dazu buchen.


----------



## HeX (26. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

schaue mal bei WEBlino.de | Professional Webhosting vorbei, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen vservern die ich dort habe,

desweiteren würde ich von strato und co abraten, da die in sachen support nicht grad die besten und schnellsten sind


----------



## Dark Hunter (26. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Ich habe bis jetzt gutes von Host Europe gehört. Die haben für 2,99€ im Monat das, was du haben möchtest. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht versichern, dass Host Europe wirklich gut ist, dazu solltest du vielleicht noch einmal googeln, meistens findet man immer viele Erfahrungsberichte!
http://www.hosteurope.de/produkt/WebPack-M

@ Hex
Offensichtlich unterstützt WEBlino kein PHP5, fällt also somit raus.

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Host Europe wurde mir auch schon von einem Bekannten empfohlen und ich werde mich wohl für das M-Packet entscheiden. Hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht, oder weiß einen ähnlich guten Anbieter??

danke@ all


----------



## HeX (27. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

weblino hat auch php5 

aber Host Europe ist mit einer der besten webhoster... meiner meinung nach also kannst du gern nehmen


----------



## Mayday21 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Webhosting, Webspace, Domains, Server vom Webhosting-Provider ALL-INKL.COM
Bin seit einigen Jahren Kunde und die haben einen Top Service!


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (27. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Ansonsten mal bei Kostenlos.de - Gratis Produkte, kostenlose Gewinnspiele und Rabatte schauen dort gibts teilweise webhosting für umsonst und son kram, hat mal einen bei einem und mein Forum lief gut  bloss mit dem Trafic bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Philster91 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Webhosting, Webspace, Domains, Server vom Webhosting-Provider ALL-INKL.COM
> Bin seit einigen Jahren Kunde und die haben einen Top Service!


Ich auch und kann Maydays Aussage nur bestätigen.


----------



## emmaspapa (28. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Ich bin bei web.de https://www2.maildomain.web.de/extern/?si=cCqw.1l61xm.4m5nRG.O***&mc=undef@undef.undef@undef . Bin allerdings ein Noob was die technischen Fragen angeht. Musst selber mal schauen ob das für Dich passt.


----------



## k-b (28. November 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Ich empfehle OVH OVH - Privatpersonen. Hosting und Internetlösungen - OVH privatperson
Nirgends ist Webspace so günstig und schon mit PHP zu bekommen. Die Server die sie sonst anbieten sind au recht mächtig und solide!


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

one.com ist kostenlos, einschließlich eigener Domain. Lediglich knapp 15€ Aufschaltgebühr fallen an. Unterstützt PHP4, PHP5, bietet 3000MB Webspace, unendlich viele Mailaccounts sowie unbegrenzten Traffic. Ich bin auch dort, bzw. mit der Webpage von unserem Verein.


----------



## Mayday21 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich empfehle OVH OVH - Privatpersonen. Hosting und Internetlösungen - OVH privatperson
> Nirgends ist Webspace so günstig und schon mit PHP zu bekommen. Die Server die sie sonst anbieten sind au recht mächtig und solide!


Grad mal angesehen. Sind in der Tat günstig, allerdings haben die einen nicht unerheblichen Pferdefuß in ihren Angeboten. Man bekommt nur *1* Datenbank, meist mit wenig Speicher und vor allem: zugelassene Simultanverbindungen sind bei den günstigen Angeboten meist nur 3 gleichzeitig. Ein Forum oder sowas läßt sich da nicht besonders toll aufziehen.
Solls aber nur zum Testen sein reicht das allemal.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Also die Seite ist weder zum testen noch für mich, sondern für einen Verein. Und da kommt es vor allem auch auf die Verfügbarkeit an.


----------



## kmf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Also die Seite ist weder zum testen noch für mich, sondern für einen Verein. Und da kommt es vor allem auch auf die Verfügbarkeit an.


Hat der Verein schon eine eigene Domain? Wenn nein, was spricht dann gegen one.com?


----------



## Falk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Für einen Verein würde ich 1&1 oder Strato nehmen, da kommt man auch mit klar, falls das mal jemand anders machen soll. Und von der Verfügbarkeit braucht man sich da eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, der Verein wird ja kein Forum von der Größe wie dieses hier betreiben


----------



## Mayday21 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Wie gesagt, ich würd zu All-inkl raten. Hat auch beim letzten Mal in der c't sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Also ich hab mich jetzt für das M-Packet von HostEurope entschieden. Hat nen Bekannter auch und der ist sehr zufrieden damit. Domain hab ich noch keine, muss ich halt 0,50€ im Monat dazu zahlen. Was ich bei HE auch gut finde, ist dass man jederzeit mehr Speicher oder ne zusätzliche Datenbank dazubuchen kann. 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch : Was ist eine Third-Level-Domain??

Vielen Dank
lg
Akkuschrauber


----------



## Mayday21 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch : Was ist eine Third-Level-Domain??


.*de* = Top-Level-Domain
*pcgameshardware*.de = Second-Level-Domain
*extreme*.pcgameshardware.de = Third-Level-Domain

Siehe auch Domain ? Wikipedia


----------



## uk3k (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Würde dir schlicht und ergreifend Funpic.de ans Herz legen.

PHP5, 8xMysql, 2,5Gig Space, 8xFTP, + Mod-Rewrite (Doamin Overlay) und natürlich First-Level Domain Aufschaltung.

Hab ich Jahrelang genutzt, bis ich mich irgendwann doch für nen VRoot bei Strato entschieden habe...Weil einfach freier und mehr Möglichkeiten 

mfg


----------



## c0re (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

@uk3k: bietet Funpic die möglichkeit, durch bezahlung an Werbefreiheit zu gelangen?

Ansonsten gäbe es noch bplaced.net - ist kostenlos und werbefrei.


----------



## Dark Hunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Wenns kostenlos sein soll, ist auch Pytal zu empfehlen. Damit habe ich seh gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und für 1€ im Monat bekommt hat man auch keine Werbung. Für weitere 2€ ist ist der eigene Webspace denn auch noch auf einem Premiumserver. Allerdings lohnt sich dann bei 3€ vermutlich eher ein Angebot von Hosteurope oder auch V-Server von Weblino.


----------



## MAG (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*

Hallo!

Kennt einer noch FreeCity? Die hatten früher mal die Domains fast verschenkt! Heute immer noch recht preiswert.


----------



## blackwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Günstiges Webhosting Angebot*



c0re schrieb:


> Ansonsten gäbe es noch bplaced.net - ist kostenlos und werbefrei.



auch meine empfehlung


----------

